# Austin tx to NoLA



## eve (Jul 31, 2011)

any one down to go with me and my puppy i wont hitch alone


----------



## dawgrunner (Aug 18, 2011)

hey eve are you still on the road towards NOLA? If you get this and are interested is some serious Hitch Hiking with this Old school hitch hiker let me know. I'm looking to leave Louisiana come late October or early November . Heading to oregon coast then across the northern plains down to NOLA. This is a extreme cold hitch hike.
email [email protected] website http://dawgrunner.wordpress.com


----------

